# UP train collision near Hoxie, Arkansas



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Reading the local news today I saw this article about a train collision at 3AM this morning between two Union Pacific trains. Not good...

http://www.katv.com/story/26299508/residents-evacuated-after-deadly-train-collision-near-hoxie


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sad that people died. Even with today's electronic controls, there are still bound to be failures such as this. I guess nothing is foolproof......


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A couple of pictures here, look at the rail.
http://www.arkansasmatters.com/stor...-prompts-evacuat/95962/0g0qVJJmDku94DcSIldIPw

A couple more, on the weather channel?
http://www.weather.com/news/update/deadly-train-collision-arkansas-20140817

update,
http://wreg.com/2014/08/17/deadly-train-accident/

In todays world with all the technology that is available, how can a headon collision like this occur?!

Some heads are going to roll somewhere.:dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

*Arkansas Freight train collision*

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/08/18/2-dead-2-hurt-in-arkansas-freight-train-collision/

"Michael Hiller, an investigator for the National Transportation Safety Board, said the collision involved a train with two locomotives and 86 cars and another with two locomotives and 92 cars. The first train was northbound on a single main track when the second train, which was southbound, collided with it, he said. Hiller said they were operating on the same track."

"Hiller said the cause of the accident has not yet been determined and he expects investigators to be on the scene about a week gathering evidence."

He should read his last statement in the first paragraph!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure how this thread fits into the title "Model Trains in the News."


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not only that, but it was posted already, so I merged the two threads.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

rkenney said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/08/18/2-dead-2-hurt-in-arkansas-freight-train-collision/The first train was northbound on a single main track when the second train, which was southbound, collided with it, he said. Hiller said they were operating on the same track."


Duh! If they were on separate tracks, they wouldn't have collided head-on.....



> Officials with Union Pacific Railroad report both trains involved had toxic chemical cargo


I wonder if the cargo was that dreaded Canadian crude oil.......woulda been safer in a pipe.......


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

How on earth did that happen
Signal faults or what? They don't really say, horrible especially considering all the technology railways have these days


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

trains galore said:


> How on earth did that happen
> Signal faults or what? They don't really say, horrible especially considering all the technology railways have these days


Human ERROR! No known technology in the world today can prevent it, or overcome it.hwell:


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Good point
But still major crashes like this are pretty rare, at least they are over here anyway. This one was probably the worst in Australian history, but it was 37 years ago
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Granville_rail_disaster


----------

